# live or artificial bait?



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

artificials. all depends on when and where. winter time backcountry I dont mind throwing soft plastics as well as hard such as a mirrodine or twitchn rap. On the flats I will use soft plastics like bass assassin paddle tails or DOA cal paddle tails or jerk baits. I miiiggghhhttt pull out a spoon in some dirty water on the flat... oh and flies as of late


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I havent used live bait since I was 15 years old. I'm sure I might when I'm hitting 80 again though.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Humm, I have a feeling I may know you.  Well if I do then you know I haven't thrown a natural or live bait long enough that I don't remember when it was.  Nothing wrong with either, there are fishermen out there that have forgotten more about catching bait than I have ever learned about fishing as a whole.  That is more than worthy of my respect.  Some people find catching bait as rewarding as catching something with the bait.  It's a matter of personal choice.  One can be a lot more effective than the other on any given day and the reverse can apply the next day or even hour.  Just like fly fishing vs conventional fishing or even topwater vs subsurface.  For me it is all about getting that grab under the circumstances that I want to dictate.  I get all fuzzy about seeing a fish grab a collection of fibers that I tied to a hook.  Other people loose their mind when they feel that bait fish thrum away like a rising swell right before a snook inhales it or see that shrimp try to jump out of the water because there is a trout closing in on it.  Those  are incredible feelings too.  Point is that while I choose to fish artificials and even more so to fly fish, I can respect the skill it takes to catch and fish live bait.  About the only fishing methods I am prejudiced against are those that are illegal or harm the fishery and/or sport.

Something to consider is that bait must be acquired before you can fish.  Finding bait or specifically finding bait you can actually catch can also be a challenge at times.  I am always "ready to go".  Great lenghts must also be taken at time to keep it alive. The flip side is that when I loose that "one" lure or fly the tackle shop or my tying bench is rather inconvenient to get to in a boat.  Pulling out a cast net is sometimes much easier.

Welcome to the forum, I'll have a Gin and Tonic

Swamp


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If I'm going offshore to load the freezer, the livewell is loaded first.
If I'm inshore playing, I don't even bother using hooks anymore.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Brett, imo you would see better action on that hookless lure with a loopknot, instead of what is on there now.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I like to be prepared for whatever the fish are wanting. I always have an assortment of live bait, along with a tackle bag full of artis. If the fish are biting artificial, that's great. But if they're not, I'm prepared for that too. 
Just the other day, after casting to a dozen or more tailing fish with mutiple artis and no bites. I put on a live mullet, casted to the next tailing fish I saw and it jumped all over it. That set the tone for the rest of the day.
I don't prefer one over the other, I've had amazing takes using both. For me, I let the fish decide what I'll be using.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

> I like to be prepared for whatever the fish are wanting. I always have an assortment of live bait, along with a tackle bag full of artis. If the fish are biting artificial, that's great. But if they're not, I'm prepared for that too.
> Just the other day, after casting to a dozen or more tailing fish with mutiple artis and no bites. I put on a live mullet, casted to the next tailing fish I saw and it jumped all over it. That set the tone for the rest of the day.
> I don't prefer one over the other, I've had amazing takes using both. For me, I let the fish decide what I'll be using.


This is pretty much what I do. Certain times of year bait is hard to find and I'm not going to waste a bunch of time looking for it either. Although I prefer arties I feel it's more challenging and I have more fun


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

IMHO live bait is cheating.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If y'er killin' a mornin' to relax, it's cheatin'.
If y'er in a competition with rules against live bait...yep, it's cheatin'.
If y'er goin' out to put food on the table so as to stretch the family budget to the end of the month, it's a necessity.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Agreed

Fishing for fun - arties

Fishing for meat - live or artificial (fish's choice)


----------



## SNOOK48 (Sep 10, 2012)

live bait all the way. get about 500-600 4-6" green backs and off you go. just look on deep grass and chum em up through the net a couple of times and your good. we average 25-30 40"+ snook every year, never pick up and artificial


----------

